# mk1 TT SKC pin code reading??



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

Hi

does anybody know what equipment/software will read SKC from a 2000 TT? I've already tried Super Vag K+Can Plus V2 but it failed. However it did work when i then tried it on a neighbours & my mates TT's which are both 2003 models

thanks

Craig


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

actionman37 said:


> Hi
> 
> does anybody know what equipment/software will read SKC from a 2000 TT? I've already tried Super Vag K+Can Plus V2 but it failed. However it did work when i then tried it on a neighbours & my mates TT's which are both 2003 models
> 
> ...


Check fleabay for Vagtacho...just ordered mine from China


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

ok thanks. I was looking at it earlier Vagtacho 3.01.

Do you now if it will definitely read pin code on the earlier mk1's? i know it's cheap but would still rather not waste £20 if it doesn't work.

What year is your TT? If it's a pre 2003 would you be able to test it to see if it gives you the SKC? My Super Vag gave me a pin code but it was a 5 digit pin beginning with 1 & i know it should begin with 0. With the 2003 TT's i tested it on both pin codes were 5 digit starting with 0 so you just ignore the 0 when entering it into VCDS

Thanks

Craig


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

actionman37 said:


> ok thanks. I was looking at it earlier Vagtacho 3.01.
> 
> Do you now if it will definitely read pin code on the earlier mk1's? i know it's cheap but would still rather not waste £20 if it doesn't work.
> 
> ...


I've read that u have to put a 0 in front of the SKC when using VCDS

Have a read of this if you already haven't

http://www.mediafire.com/?g8ba3uoi06l4p6p


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

oops, yes with VCDS you have to enter it as 5 digit code. With my MVP key programmer you knock the 0 off! Too much drink & lack of sleep last night messed my mind up then a little bit! :roll:


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

so hasn't anybody else tried to read the SKC from a pre 2003 TT themselves? surely somebody must've bought some equipment to do their own keys etc!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

I use vagtacho , works well on all cars

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

even on the pre 2003 TT? i've just bought vagtacho 3.01 so now need to find an earlier TT to test it on! lol


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Mine is made in 2000 ,
Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

l 've just it on a 1999V TT today. It read a pin code but then when i tried to add new key with the pin code it failed & said incorrect pin! I tried using the pin code with vagtacho, VCDS & my stand alone multi manufacturer key programmer. No luck at all.

I've done a fair few 2003 & onwards TT's & loads of other various years & models of VAG cars. The only models i'm having trouble with are the pre 2003 TT's & also pre 2003 Polo's. Done loads of older VAG with no probs

Oh & not sure if this makes any difference but the 1999V TT has had the clocks repaired


----------



## Ben-B (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm trying to read the SKC from a 2003 TT.
I'm hoping that Vag Tacho 3.01 will do it, as an old install (and cable) of v2.2 connected to the ECU, but failed to read the pin.
I then downloaded 3.01 and tried the old cable with it, seemingly killing the cable! It no longer works at all, even on v2.2. (Says it's connected to the K-line, but reading the pi says something like invalid request) I did read somewhere that using the older cable on a newer version of the software would kill the EPROM of the cable!!? Not sure if that's true, but it did seem to be the case...
So I've just spent £20 on a new cable with 3.01. I'm hoping that as it's a newer version of the software it will get the pin from the '03 that v2.2 couldn't.

Anyone with experience think this is more likely to work?? We currently have no keys for the car, just a new key and fingers crossed!


----------



## Amd1691 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sucessfully copied and programmed key with Vagtacho and Vagcom on 01TT


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

done a few 2002 models since i 1st put started this topic, all worked fine. Not done any earlier models since then. Lately they all seem to be 2003 onwards i'm doing keys for

I have just bought some new VAG software. Mainly for preparing dealer keys on the newer canbus models. Not had chance to try it on an early TT yet


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

New remote key fob group buy for the south/southeast

viewtopic.php?t=317528


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

recently bought Vagtacho 3.01 & finally had a customer with a 2000 TT call me for a key as all the TT's i've been doing over the last few months have all been 2001 & newer.

Anyways it worked! Crazy how none of my genuine key programming equipment, that cost a few £1000 won't read SKC on a 1999 or 2000 TT yet a £20 ebay vagtacho cable did! :roll:


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

actionman37 said:


> so hasn't anybody else tried to read the SKC from a pre 2003 TT themselves? surely somebody must've bought some equipment to do their own keys etc!


Hi actionman, sorry to go off thread but can you recode a " comfort control unit"ecu that controls all the central locking actions if I have to replace the box ? it means the key codes will need redoing as well ??

Allen.


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Afaik the Key codes are only stored in the dashpod

Comfort unit will need to be coded with VCDS


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

yes it can be done with VCDS. The remotes will need programming to it otherwise central locking won't work


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

actionman37 said:


> yes it can be done with VCDS. The remotes will need programming to it otherwise central locking won't work


If I decide to get another comfort unit (if I can find one) I will let you know, this is doing in my head and everything else in my body in !!!


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

what you have to do 1st is jot down the coding info from your original module before you remove it & fit the replacement so that you can enter the correcting coding into the new module so it will work properly in your car


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

just had another early TT, 2000 plate fail with transponder programming. Tried all my equipment & everything read the same SKC but when i tried to program the new key but kept getting "incorrect pin code" error messages


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

actionman37 said:


> just had another early TT, 2000 plate fail with transponder programming. Tried all my equipment & everything read the same SKC but when i tried to program the new key but kept getting "incorrect pin code" error messages


I remember when I did mine (2000) I had to add a 0 to the front of the pin code.

Edit - found the guide I used (credit to Gunner Gibson) http://205.196.123.92/v1b5jrggys6g/5t3k ... 1/key.docx

1. [Select] 
[17 - Instruments]
[Login - 11]
[Use 4-digit PIN/SKC]
Enter the 4-digit PIN, add a leading 0 ie 04321 [OK]


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

yes i know you have to put a 0 at the beginning if the SKC is for example 1234, how do you think i managed to program all the other TT's i've done? :roll: :wink: i only seem to have issues with certain years, mainly 1999-2000. However i don't have problems with every 1999-2000 TT, done a few 2000 with no issues.

I have noticed that the ones i have problems with have either had the dash repaired or are still having problems with it


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

GUNNER GIBSON Where ever you are?...

Your a star   

nilrem thanks for the info 

Action man you forgot something :wink:


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

as i just told you by PM & have also said above in this thread, i did put a 0 before the other 4 digits of SKC.

I programmed keys to 4 Audi TT's & a 2003 Ibiza yesterday & added 0 to the beginning. The mk5 Golf i did at same time as the Ibiza was already a 5 digit SKC starting with 1 so obviously a 0 wouldn't be added!

Why do people have to keep telling me to add 0 when i clearly have been doing so & have said so several times :roll:

Also if you'd paid attention you would've seen that i did exactly the same as what Gunner described. It's not like it cost you anything anyways, i went 40 miles out of my way & wasted a gallon of diesel & about 1.5hrs of my time when i'd already been working 12hrs when i got to you


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

actionman37 said:


> as i just told you by PM & have also said above in this thread, i did put a 0 before the other 4 digits of SKC.
> 
> I programmed keys to 4 Audi TT's & a 2003 Ibiza yesterday & added 0 to the beginning. The mk5 Golf i did at same time as the Ibiza was already a 5 digit SKC starting with 1 so obviously a 0 wouldn't be added!
> 
> ...


Not having a go at you mate as you did me a huge favour  
Give me your paypal email and I will pay £20 so I don't feel bad.

It just worked for me when I tried it and now have two keys which is thanks to the three of you [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Regards


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

ok, just getting tired of "you need to add a 0 to SKC" comments! how do people think i've programmed all these keys at group buys etc? by using "the force"? 

out of all the 100+ VAG keys i've done i've only had issues with 3 TT's, a 1999 & 2 2000's. VCDS wouldn't accept SKC

The only other issues i've had are with B6 Passat with BKP engine code. The pre-code data needed to make dealer key is read by my MVP, which i then use to program into a new transponder with AD900, once that's done then the key can be programmed to the car with the MVP. Which when the problems start, the MVP says pre-code data is incorrect even though the MVP read the data from the car in the 1st place.

This is a known problem with B6 which Advanced Diagnostics are currently working on


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

actionman37 said:


> ok, just getting tired of "you need to add a 0 to SKC" comments! how do people think i've programmed all these keys at group buys etc? by using "the force"?
> 
> out of all the 100+ VAG keys i've done i've only had issues with 3 TT's, a 1999 & 2 2000's. VCDS wouldn't accept SKC
> 
> ...


Maybe yoda was involved 

Don't worry mate, everyone in here gets a little bit of sarcasm thrown at them :wink:

Don't take it too heart...


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

My VCDS must've just been tired& decided it didn't wanna do any more work! Lol


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

actionman37 said:


> My VCDS must've just been tired& decided it didn't wanna do any more work! Lol


It is possible I must say 

Stupid devices lol


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Kprincess said:


> GUNNER GIBSON Where ever you are?...
> 
> Your a star
> 
> ...


Your welcome , glad it worked for you


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

nilrem said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > GUNNER GIBSON Where ever you are?...
> ...


  no more having to worry about losing my keys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Love this forum and hope I'm not speaking too soon


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> actionman37 said:
> 
> 
> > My VCDS must've just been tired& decided it didn't wanna do any more work! Lol
> ...


which is annoying as my VCDS is genuine!


----------



## larange (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi Guys, I have similar issue with my 2000 MK1 TT. I got SKC with VAG K commander, but I cannot login to instrument to learn new keys. (Of course I can start PIN with 0 )

Do you have any idea how to solve it?
Could you be so kind to share tutorial what you posted earlier (link not anymore working)? 
http://205.196.123.92/v1b5jrggys6g/5t3k ... 1/key.docx

Many thanks, László


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yes, would be handy to have


----------



## joaquinmjuan (Nov 6, 2020)

Hello, I have purchased a TT made in December 2000. The frame is Magneti Marelli (Jaeger). It has FIS, and I have bought two complete keys. I have cut the key, I have coded the remote, but I am not able to get the Pin Code from the instrument panel. The frame, I have removed it to see the subject of the temperature and fuel gauge, and to see which screen the FIS mounts. I have seen that the painting says it is from 2002. It seems that it has been changed. I have tested with Vag Commander 1.4 and Vag Tacho 3.01. With the Vag Commander, I get a PIN, which then doesn't work (With Vag Com, it says it's wrong, and I put the 0 in front), and with Vag Tacho, I got a different one, but the same thing happens.
I am dedicated to repairing computers, and I have an eeprom reader, that is, since I have to disassemble the panel to repair the indicators and the screen, in passing I will read the eeprom, and I will also put the exact model of the panel, because I think it depends on the model, since the position of the PIN CODE varies, and when decoding, it gives you the wrong one. Anyway, if someone has happened something similar, and has been able to solve it, I would appreciate it forever. Well, thank you for everything! Greetings from Alicante!


----------



## joaquinmjuan (Nov 6, 2020)

Hello, I help myself ... hehehe. I have managed to program the keys .... and how? Well, the fact is that the PIN CODE that the Vag Tacho gave me was correct. I went to work, and when I got home, I tried again with the PIN CODE of the Vag Tacho, and it accepted. What happened before? ... because I think that when reading the PIN CODE with the Vag Tacho, for example, the time data and Partial Km data were deleted, and I think that when doing the reading, then you have to remove contact by for a while, and later, you can enter module 17 Instruments with Vag Com, and then it does let you access. Well, it worked perfect! And I already have an original key, and two copies ... and for only € 12 each (not counting the cables). Well anyway, I hope this helps someone. Remember that my TT is from the end of 2000, and the frame is Magneti Marelli-Jaeger. Thanks and best regards !.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi joaquinmjuan, Welcome to the TTF.
Thanks for the extra info, I'm sure it will be useful for some in the future, even many regulars don't bother to update their results.
Hoggy.


----------

